
Show HN: A platform for K-6 classrooms to set personalized academic goals - bcarroll22
https://prolio.com/invite/fbA2aXhn
======
bcarroll22
Founder here. To start the conversation, I figured I'd share that this was
built with React and Laravel. We use React, React Router and Redux for the
frontend. We use Laravel mostly as a Rest API, and to hydrate our initial
Redux state.

Overall, things worked well building with this stack, but sooner than later
we'll probably split the frontend into its own codebase and use Node.js to
serve it so that we can utilize SSR to gain some extra speed. But overall, the
application performs pretty well, we think.

If you'd like to read a little more about what Prolio does for classrooms,
feel free to check out the write-up at Medium:

[https://medium.com/@brandoncarroll/hello-
prolio-298170b3067c...](https://medium.com/@brandoncarroll/hello-
prolio-298170b3067c#.vsbok3x5e)

